# Scotty's UltraLog of Ultradrol



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 3, 2011)

Just got my Ultradrol to log from home (it was shipped to my other house because we don't have mail service where I am, had to wait for family to bring it up to me here - hence the delay) .. Been pre-loading HB for a week, gonna give it a few more days to a week and start up the UltraDrol then!!

My goals for this cycle will be a lean bulk / slight re-comp. I'm 5'7" sitting at just over 10% BF right now at around 187-190. Would like to finish Ultradrol at around 200 lbs with bodyfat the same or a little lower than it is now. I will also be adding in long estered test after the first week or two with Ultradrol so by the time I finish the Ultra the test should be just kicking in.

My Routine is pretty straight-forward at the moment. I do one bodypart a day (other than arms which i do bi's and tri's the same day) and usually work out 5-6 days a week. My workouts are set up with 2-3 compound exercises and 1-2 isolation exercises, I do the first compound exercise pyramid style up to around my 6-8 rep max for that exercise by the 3rd or 4th set (one or two warm up sets before getting into working sets as well) with decent rest time between sets. The next compound or two I usually will either hit in the same manner of heavy pyramids or go with a moderate-heavy weight and do 3 sets of 8-12 focusing strictly on form and specific contraction. From there I do the Isolation exercises and usually hit my last exercise with short rest times and decently high reps, sometimes drop-sets.

My Diet stays fairly strict year-round, but I like to give myself at least a moderate amount of variety in foods. I find this important to keep different sources of protein coming in and also keep myself from getting too bored of any specific food. My basic diet is usually around this and will be for the cycle:

Breakfast:
15 Egg Whites
4 Yolks
2 Cups Oats
1 Banana
2 Cups Skim Milk

Meal 2:
1.5 Chicken Breasts
2 Pieces Whole Wheat Bread
1 Sweet Potato
2 Granola Bars
1-2 Handfuls of Almonds

Meal 3:
2 Turkey Burgers
1 Whole Wheat Bagel
6 Rice Cakes
2 Granola Bars

Post Workout Shake:
46g Whey Protein
80g Dextrose

Meal 4:
2-3 Tilapia Filets
2 Pieces Whole Wheat Bread
1.5 Cups Honey Nut Shredded Wheat Cereal
2-3 Cups Skim Milk

Meal 5:
1.5 Chicken Breasts
1 Sweet Potato
2 Tbsp Peanut Butter
4 Rice Cakes or 2 Granola Bars

This will vary from day to day, will sometimes add or substitute for a shake at a certain meal. If I do a meal replacement shake it generally consists of:

46g Whey Protein
1.5 Cups Oats
2 Cups Skim Milk
1 Banana

So that's pretty much what we're lookin at for the cycle. PCT i'm planning on going with Clomid, maybe also nolva - havent decided for sure yet. Any ancillaries I'm using (that they have available) will be from Extreme Peptides. Feel free to post any questions if I've missed anything, will try to get some pictures before I start up, but recently lost my camera so will have to borrow one or do phone pics (and my phone takes some SHITTY pictures)

 HUGE thank you to ORBIT NUTRITION for the opportunity to log this!!!! Can't wait to start up and get Huge, Ripped, and Strong as Fuckkkkk!!!


----------



## gamma (Sep 3, 2011)

about damn time
Scotty  ...hahaha 
     jk  time to grow bro . i am in


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 3, 2011)

gamma said:


> about damn time
> Scotty  ...hahaha
> jk  time to grow bro . i am in



hahah i know right, my brother apparently brought it up to me last weekend, but forgot to take it out of his car and give it to me, so had to wait till this weekend, but started pre-loading then at least - looks like yours has been going well, how you liking it??


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 3, 2011)

nice man

subb'd


----------



## gamma (Sep 7, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> hahah i know right, my brother apparently brought it up to me last weekend, but forgot to take it out of his car and give it to me, so had to wait till this weekend, but started pre-loading then at least - looks like yours has been going well, how you liking it??


  well worth the money my man ? i have been smashing the the weights. jus gotta remember no matter how great yah feel you still need time off .


----------



## carmineb (Sep 7, 2011)

so basically, you feel like Ultradrol is a super success?


----------



## gamma (Sep 8, 2011)

yeah this is my 3rd run with PH/DS and i would say by far the most powerful


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 8, 2011)

Great to hear Gamma!!! Starting mine up tomorrow!!! took some before pictures and will post them sometime soon. I had to take them with my phone which has an absolutely atrocious camera so the quality isnt great and I feel like I look pretty small and less lean than in person, but all the better for the log and comparison!!


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 13, 2011)

Started the Ultradrol 3 days ago, I try to only weigh in once every week or so - will go a little more frequently while logging though.

9/10 - Weight: 187
Workout: Legs
Sides/Effects: Nothing big to report as it was first day

9/11 - Weight: Did not weight in
Workout: Rest Day
Sides/Effects: No sides to report as of yet, possibly a bit more of a pump in the morning

9/12 - Weight: *192* hahahaha wtf - no way that this is already all gains, but I haven't been eating much more than usual, we'll see where this goes 
Workout: Arms - had a siiick workout and kind of ridiculous pump, hit extra weight on 2-3 exercises for another rep or two than usual as well
Sides/Effects: No real sides as of yet other than slightly increased nipple sensitivity, but I have some small pre-existing gyno that I'm getting letro to run at the end of the week


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 18, 2011)

Weight today was again right at 192, seems to be staying pretty consistent there, despite my diet suffering the past few days with work schedule complications. Had to replace more meals than I would prefer with Oat, Banana, Milk, Protein Shakes - but with my weight staying consistent I am definitely noticing leaning out and also increases on most of my lifts. I'm going to do what I can to get my schedule more in order for the next few weeks and get on to update more often. Overall so far though I would say that Ultradrol gets a major thumbs up from me, if i wasn't taking it - knowing my body, I would have probably dropped back down around 187 already and strength would be suffering. I'm not much of a hard-gainer, but when my diet goes off a bit I immediately suffer in bodyweight, physique, and strength. Ultradrol is sparing me on all three


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 23, 2011)

Have to weigh in this weekend, but I am getting comments left and right saying "how much bigger I look", "are you on roids", etc. It's definitely working well!!! And at only 12mg/day (started first week at 8 to assess sides and bumped up to 12). I can definitely say that this is up there as one of my new favorites, also I ran Mass Tabs in the past as part of a stack and Ultradrol definitely is giving me less bloat, better lean mass gains, strength is about even with my run of mass tabs. Loving it - updates to come and have my before pics just have to get them on here!!


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 1, 2011)

LOVING ULTRADROL!!!!

Sorry the updates are few and far between, will try to get on here to update more often over the next couple weeks - Strength and muscular endurance has been WAY up. My physique is clearly getting more muscular and vascularity is noticeably up. damn still have to put up before pics, will see if i can get someone to get a few progress pics for comparison's sake as well then some after pics when i finish up. Heading to the gym in a bit and will try to get on the scale - haven't weighed in since last week and was still right around 193 or so (scale at the gym jumps around a bit though)


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 6, 2011)

Weighed in at 196 last night!!!

Bodyfat seems to also be down a percent or so from the start, strength is constantly increasing and recovery between sets is awesome - having to force myself to rest sometimes.

I also tend to get acne from many cycles, this so far has not been much of an issue at all with ultradrol.

was expecting gyno to flare up as well, it has been lately when on cycle and was ready for it to flare with this one - i can happily say however that it is more diminished than it has been lately and I have letro coming that i plan to run low dose to see if i can completely clear it up.

Ultradrol is impressing me more every day - need to get some current pics so i can post before / during / after. Unfortunately my camera died a few weeks back and my phone takes arguably the worst pictures possible lol .. will see if i can get some taken this weekend as the rest of my family will be around, will try to borrow one of their cameras and snap a few poses.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 13, 2011)

I sprained my ankle a couple days after my last post. Dropped Ultra down to 8mg and am just continuing to eat high protein and just above maintenance while im off my feet. Going to try to get back to upper body work within the next couple days and will gradually get back to some light leg work. Pretty fuckin pissed.


----------

